# new stanza owner! i got some questions..



## OniS14 (Apr 27, 2007)

hey...everyone!

i just got my new stanza recently..and i have some background with the KA engine and nissans in general.
i just got a few questions though..

my s14








the new whip, U12!...

















i used to drive around a S14..but she died...and it's time for me to move on..
i got the U12 [91] with 125k on it..Florida car..only one owner
it's half a tank and i only got roughly 100 miles from a full tank

i changed the fuel filter and replaced the o-rings because there was a smell of gasoline coming from the engine bay when the car was running.

i seafoamed the engine.

why the hell is this running so badly? 100 miles on 7 gallons...that's terrible!
my S14 got more than 300miles on almost a full tank

another question i have is that...well
for running with Z brakes, full race coilovers, and LSD in the S14 for months..
makes the U12 feels quite a bit of a boat..it handles well though

i was wondering if i could get 5 lug from the same year maxima..and perhaps retrofit the Z32 brakes onto it.
my friend has a A33 maxima and his brake upgrade required brackets to allow clearance for the calipers.

are there any suspension upgrades available for this car?
i was thinking maybe the maxima from the same year MIGHT work..or perhaps the U13 first gen altima.


so basically i need to fix this bad gas problem..
and perhaps get the car to 5 lug..and slammed on it balls

i appreciate all feedback..thanks


----------



## OniS14 (Apr 27, 2007)

eh? nothing??
i am gonna head to the junkyard sometime this week and check out 1st gen altima...
and perhaps pick up maxima brakes..

c'mon..where's the input?


----------

